# Hmmm, I wonder........



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Tuggers. Do you think I could slide down the stairs in my new inflatable kayak?

BarryD. You fool, you'll be smashed when you hit the bottom.


Tuggers. I'll be smashed long before that, matey.

:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Slow day at Tugboat Towers? Why dont you take the blooming thing down to the Dart and publish a launch report? We are all waiting to find out if its any good or not (before I part with £300 for one that is)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Depending on where you launch into the Dart it can "interesting" or "boring", above Buckfastleigh it has numerous white water stretches and some can be challenging (Grade 3) but in a squidgy boat you should be OK, below Totnes it is flat, and gets increasingly wide and increasingly muddy at the edges, e.g. the Dittisham Creek at low tide is pure depp, sticky mud.......

Above;










Below (Old Mill Creek);










so, choose your launch point with care, your recovery point could be a fair way away.....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> so, choose your launch point with care, your recovery point could be a fair way away.....
> 
> Dave


Yeah, Roscoff!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Yeah, Roscoff!


Nah, the tide doesn't go that way (more or less due South), he would wash up and down the Channel and could end up anywhere, even the US continent would be possible......

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh dear, Dave, the words 'sucking', 'granny' and 'eggs' come to mind, and not necessarily in that order!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sucking grannies eggs sounds like a pastime I'd happily forewent.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

tugboat said:


> Oh dear, Dave, the words 'sucking', 'granny' and 'eggs' come to mind, and not necessarily in that order!


I quite agree that you would never be so foolish as to undertake such a voyage since;

a) there is no mechanical propulsion built into the inflatable kayaks and you are a gentleman that appreciates such surety of navigation,

b) if you did have the misfortune to drift out of the Dart (which is a beautiful river and now that the French trawler has been righted, should once again be pollution free), you would drift straight back again on the flooding tide, which, while the tidal range is quite large, is not renowned for producing strong currents and overfalls near Dartmouth (the nearest would be the Skerries Bank near Start Point - site of some great wrecks to dive),

c) I hoped that barryd might be tempted to say that he would consider it as a cheap way of getting to the States, but instead he is just going to get into a state and probably start insulting me as well as you....

Oh, happy days......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just get it launched Tugloaf for goodness sake! I wouldnt crack a bottle of champers on it though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I'll wait until we're away. Albert will be onshore with Shadow who, if I capsize, will swim to my aid with a glass of brandy balanced on his noble head.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Err being of the rotund size you were the last time I saw you, do you sit in it and then blow it up round you?... Just asking!...:wink2:0

ray


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

tugboat said:


> I think I'll wait until we're away. Albert will be onshore with Shadow who, if I capsize, will swim to my aid with a glass of brandy balanced on his noble head.


Sounds like you've already had some brandy on you're cereal this morning :grin2::grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

rayrecrok said:


> Err being of the rotund size you were the last time I saw you, do you sit in it and then blow it up round you?... Just asking!...:wink2:0
> 
> ray


Aah, Ray, Ray, Ray, you're out of touch. I've been dieting. I'm built like a racing snake now. A racing snake that has swallowed a fat man!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Err being of the rotund size you were the last time I saw you, do you sit in it and then blow it up round you?... Just asking!...:wink2:0
> 
> ray


Isn't rotund just round spelled incorrectly?

Just asking:kiss:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, ive been dieting too. Me and Tuggers will be doing an SAS survival course in the Lake district shortly. Fit as Butchers dogs we will be  are.

We will be Kayaking the length of Ullswater, jogging up Helvellyn and then swimming across Windermere before getting pished on the ferry back up Ullswater.  We cant talk about it though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooo'eck, why did you have to go public on that, you idiot? We'll have to actually do it now. They'll be wanting photographic proof and certificates from the WI and everything. Arrrggggghhhhh!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> We will be Kayaking the length of Ullswater, jogging up Helvellyn and then swimming across Windermere .... back up Ullswater.  We cant talk about it though.


Wow I am really impressed.....

SAS survival course......

Sun And Sand? / Sarnies And Sausages? / Sink And Swim? / Stupid And Senseless? / Sorry And Sorrier? /Short And Stout?

I am not sure what the abbreviations stand for and do hope that you will be able to guide us towards Suitable Alternative Shortcuts - I am sure that others will have their own versions of what they might stand for.......

Dave

PS Don't forget to wear your arm bands 'cos Windymere is supposed to be deeper than knee deep in places so keep a look out for nasties that might think of you as meals on feet......


----------

